# New babies



## CrazyFlocksters (Jan 16, 2013)

My DW bought these on Sunday. No big deal? She tought these 21 were so cute, she ordered 100 more for March. Don't worry, it's nothing her DH can't build. RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 16, 2013)

Whats a few more???? If your feeding one might as well be feeding a few more.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 16, 2013)

Aww they are cute---but 121 chickens!    That is a lot of poultry.  Are these to be pets?  Dinners?  Egg layers?


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 16, 2013)

Yep


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 16, 2013)

She is really planning on selling layers at 6 months old for $15 or $20 each. We'll try it and see how many she sells.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 16, 2013)

I sell my started pulltets/ready to lay for $18.50- $25 per layer. I tier my prices by age. Although mine are free ranged...meaning every flippin where ranged.... I still have to supplement with feed. Of course rare breeds are more.  Really look at your cost in raising them...  most people are really surprised at the cost ratios in raising chickens. 

We breed 17 different breeds, some rare breeds some heritage breeds. I find it is more profitable to sell chicks. I still keep out so many from spring hatch and raise them up for started pullet fall sales. Here in NC, most people want chicks in spring... but ONLY started pullets or "ready to lay" in fall. 

If you guys are serious about doing poultry as an addition to your farming services you may want to become NPIP certified. We are tested annually for the normal "stuff" and we are tested quarterly for additional voluntary "stuff". I really love my poultry. They breed like crazy though and run off to the woods...and come back with 10-15 more.   I have at least 100 mutt birds that are going to the pot or dogs!  This month all roosters will go into "lock down"  hate it but it's time to let the girls "clean out" and get ready for planned breeding. 

I love our goats and sheep but I have to say... chickens.. well they are the most productive animals here. I get eggs for eating, and selling, and hatching. Good meat for us and the dogs and they hatch out new "stock" every 21 days! I hate incubators so I like it when the mommas do all the work. They are so much hardier than being raised in brooders with heat lamps. I still do have to do all the heat lamp brooder stuff too...but I hate it. I only keep hens for breeding stock if they can "mother naturally".  They either are kept as egg layers or sold as egg layers.

This year I finally get to breed my favorite... Barred Cochins Standard!  :bun

What breeds did you get?


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 16, 2013)

HOLLY SHEEP!!! This is more about chikens than I want to know. My DW will surely answer this.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 16, 2013)

What are the white ones??!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 16, 2013)

goodolboy said:
			
		

> HOLLY SHEEP!!! This is more about chikens than I want to know. My DW will surely answer this.


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 16, 2013)

The Black and a little white ones are Black Australorps and the Yellow ones are Amber Links, the 100 babies that I have on order
are all Black Australorps, I do have some on farm now 11 we free range for eggs for our purpose only, But I was looking for more 
6-8 month olds to have around as mine are getting old, Couldn't find them any where, Well not any where that I trust. So that gave 
me the idea to start my own, We will see how it goes.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 16, 2013)

goodolboy said:
			
		

> HOLLY SHEEP!!! This is more about chickens than I want to know.


Yeah I hear ya.


----------



## CrazyFlocksters (Jan 16, 2013)

Southern, I had more to say earlier but had to get off so I cut it short, Now have more time to tell the whole story, we bought 66 more acres for the sheep
and it included  a hunting lodge, the lodge is hugh, it has 7 bedrooms, 6 bathrooms, kitchen, laundry room, big family room and so on. Awnings off both sides
one side open under awning all concrete under it, back side 4 rooms built on all with concrete floor with drains, I assume this is where they processed the 
deer that where shot and cleaned up and hosed down area and drains in floor of concrete all blood washed away.

We purchase this about 5 months ago,  But what was I going to do with a lodge    Yes don't go there as I have already heard that, everywhere from a 
whore house to country weddings. It wasn't until the other day when I tryed to find and purchase 6 month laying hens, that I couldn't find. It then hit 
me what I need to do with this Lodge.   With all those rooms (not the upstairs bedrooms) those down stairs with concrete floors, would be great
for raising chicks up to laying age and sell at that time, I can graduate them by age just by putting in a different room as they grow, but every month always having
the next ones ready. 

I thought I would just raise one breed of good egg layers, but many I have talked too tell me raise a few different popular breeds of egg layers,  I will think
about it for a while. I am going to try this Idea of mine for this whole up coming year. If all goes well, who knows you guys might be buying your 6 month old
egg layers from me. I am also doing all my research on what to do and not, but I may end up on the chicken forum before long.

I am including some pictures of the lodge and what ever else shows up (southern) well just enjoy



































PS (southern) how did the dog pic's get in there??? Daddy and 4 of his 6 month old sons.

Shelly May


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 16, 2013)

That is awesome! I could live there    enough bedrooms...easy clean up, big porch! 

Love the pics of the dogs/pups!  pyr's

The chicken idea is do able but you will want to consider ventilation... and proper lighting for correct growth and vitality. 
If you want I'll pm you my breeding list and a little info on them. At one time I had something like 45 different breeds 
I pick for different reasons...layers, colors of eggs, heritage breeds, fancy breeds,  popular pet breeds, and hardy breeds. I also have some endangered/critical birds from the ALBC. (American Livestock Breed Conservancy)

I am a closed flock, we were MG free in 2011 and continue with strict bio-security etc. If I add anything it has to come from NPIP and only hatching eggs as to irradicate CRD's from the hatching chicks by a Tylan shocking treatment. Alot of work, but I have clean, healthy stock.
We test for Pullorum/ Typhoid and Avian Influenza. 

Yep, I'm freaky for poultry!  

PS I NEED MORE LAND! Maybe Kentucky???? Hope my kids don't see that !


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 16, 2013)

I love my chickens.. 
They add comedy relief to the farm along with pest control, soil turning, weed control, eggs, and fresh meat. 

Chickens are like the Pringles chips, you can't stop with one. Next thing ya know you are on Backyard Chickens discussing all the fun and addiction you have caught. 
You find yerself checking out new breeds, selecting hens that lay different colored eggs so ya have a rainbow egg basket. 

I have a mixed flock a barnyard specials and love em'. Fixing to have to replace some layers and am leaning toward Mediterrain breeds that can handle the heat better to bring into my mixed flock. Poor Wyandottes have a rough time in our summer. They stop laying and loung about under shade, or the ice water put out for em'. Mine are now in their 3rd year and have even stopped laying this winter. They are hatcher stock that started laying at 5 months old so I knew they were bound to burn out earlier then what good Breeder stock would. 

Bantams are super fun birds to have. I love my Silkies and Silkie mixes. My Silkies will  hatch anything egg shaped. 

Yep ya gotta add some bantams too.


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 17, 2013)

Southern, and everyone else who is interested, the last picture I posted, which is the back side of the lodge, the 
room all the way to the left, is a chicken coop, it is completely inclosed and has chicken wire all down the length of it
3 solid walls, with walk in doors both ends, you can see the one door on back side. This Lodge is 70 feet long, the 
coop is about 10 feet wide. Of course the last owner used it to raise fesent and quail, as they would come hunt this
at the lodge also.

The next room, second from left, is about the size of a single car garage, I use it for the Pyr's Dog house, Because this
is 70 feet long, (building) there are Three more rooms behind it, all in a row. These three rooms are some of the three
I will use for raising the chicks, They all have their own walk in door, (solid). Yes I will have to put screen doors in for 
ventilation, They all have outlets and electricity too them, For heat lamps/ heated water bowls/ Fans, ect..... with all the
concrete believe it or not it stays cool. My DH can cut and install screened in windows also, if need be.

The Third area over from this, is a run-way, front to back, all concrete floor, Well let me just shorten that story, every thing
is concrete, except for the coop all the way on the end to left. This run-way is our way of unloading or loading sheep from
trailer and getting in or out of pasture for transportation, one of the pictures shows a stock trailer at the front end, You get
the idea. Of course the next area to right is the lodge living quarters, as explained earlier, bedrooms, baths, kitchen, ect.....
Then the awning off the front, is last. Great barbaque spot, under cover.

My supplier of my chicks Info:

Family owned and operated since 1936, Third generation.
NPIP member #43-105
On the board or member of APA,ABA
Negitive for Avian Influenza and Pullorum-Typhold

I believe I have started with a great supplier for the chicks? What I really need, is info or help with is the basic starting care
of the chicks, Must haves, do's and dont's, what health issue's that may come up once they are growing on my property and 
in my care. How to treat said problems, or rid of said problems. I still believe I will stick to just a couple of good egg laying breeds
for now. As I want to make sure I enjoy it and can be profitable at it. I need help with such things as space area, They say a 
full size chicken of the breeds I wish to raise is 3-4 square ft per bird, But how much square ft, at 1 month old, 2 months and so on.

Any help would be nice. Thanks


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, look at all that land. That's so neat and I love the dogs.


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks, it's took awhile but we're getting there


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 17, 2013)

Brinsea brooders!
I love mine, ditched the red brooder lamp. I have the small one that 25 chicks can fit under. It provides heat, the chicks go under it like they would their moms. There is no bulbs or light to bother the chicks with. The chicks brooded with this type of brooder are actually calmer then the ones I brooded with the lamp and no danger of bulbs breaking and starting fires.

I also have the Brinsea incubator. Once you get your new flock to where they are laying you can always take some of the eggs and incubate them. 

Ofcourse, nothing beats a broody hen. Silkies are excellent broodies. That is why I will probably always have a couple around. Rita even adopted the 3 month old Peahen I bought back in October to be Pheonix's mate. Lola got so attached to Rita that she always has to know were her tiny momma is. Even if you don't want to breed mixes you can still use a Silkie to brood for ya. Just remember they lay small light off white eggs. If you are breeding Large Fowl it should be easy to know not to hatch the small eggs. 
(It is fun watching a fierce tiny hen defend her babies that are five times bigger)
Cochins also are good broodies. *Key with using broody hen is that you can put the eggs you want to hatch under them. So you can control what gets hatched for you.*

I am just a hobbist so I keep my flock small (vary around 30ish birds). 
Best tip: check out Backyard Chickens. You can get some really good advise and tips to help you get started.

I love your lodge and the space it gives. You can even house in-laws in it.


----------



## EllieMay (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, I love the Brinsea brooders.
I have both the small one and the large one (for 50 chicks).
I also use the heat lamps for my other brooders.
And whenever I have broody hens, I stuff as many eggs underneath them as I can.
But my goodness, Shelly May, ONE HUNDRED CHICKS!!! 

Okay, call me when they arrive.  THIS I gotta see!!!!!

I guess you guys will be REGULARS over at the *BackyardCHICKENS*  forum!!  

I'll be picking up some heritage Light Sussex hatching eggs next month since my egg layers are older now and I've always wanted to add some Light Sussex to my flock (as a dual-purpose bird).


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 17, 2013)

oh those pics - just fantastic

Chicken layers here go for between $15 - $18 and $25 for a handsome rooster. For a rare breed then it goes up with Chantecler being our best seller


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 17, 2013)

*I'm looking at the Brinsea Cabinet incubator... anyone have one?*
I prefer my hens hatch out their chicks but I need to control my hatches for spring. I only want 100 per week/2 weeks.

I'm not into the brooders too much because the chicks are not in there long enough, I have a professional brooder and really don't like it. If they are mother brooded I start mine in/out at a day old. If incubated... open brooders for 2weeks and then at 3wks the brooder is opened all day to the nursery bldg for them to run around, confining them in smaller space for nightime, I also open the "out" door so they can start ranging...as long as it is sunny and not too cold. I don't do the heatlamp "cooking" of 90-95 degrees and reduce by 5 degrees each week. My momma birds have hatched in the woods at 29 degrees in pouring rain...10 chicks all still alive... no intervention. ..and these are Modern Game Bantams- supposedly not hardy under 42 degrees. Mine don't care about snow or rain. 

*I think Shelly may wants to not hatch but buy chicks and raise up to started/laying pullets so husbandry will be a bit different*. Mine is all about breeding/raising the strongest hardiest "non-pampered" birds.

None of our Silkies have been that great for brooding...yet that is what they are known for. :/  I don't like them too much really. We did raise them for meat for awhile though, very popular for the asian meat market. I do love the cochins though...they brood ducks, turkeys, geese...anything. Honestly I do not have any birds that are not good brooders/sitters. I'm not sure how my Orloffs will do though... if they are not good I will sell the breeders.

Shelly May- I am jealous of your lodge!


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 18, 2013)

FYI everyone:

I talked to southern for about 4 hrs yesterday on phone, She is GREAT, she gave me so much info, Pro's-Con's,
do and dont's. This is what is great about this forum, when your getting into something new, and want to avoid 
expenses/ losses/ health problems,ect... You can reach out and find some wonderful people here. I don't know 
southern at all, but she reached out to help and invited me to call her (AS WOMEN TALK ALOT AND CAN'T TYPE
AS FAST AS THEY TALK)  she has saved me a ton already, So thank you Southern and I will keep in touch.

Ellie May, I will call you when they arrive, Heck you might be my first customer, As I know you are a sucker for
chickens,


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 18, 2013)

Shelly May... I am gathering pictures of what we talked about.... putting them in a file I will send them sometime today...with the "what I would do different" list with it. 

Trying to get a pic of my nursery bldg and main building, and the tenex stuff we talked about.

Snowed here!  

BTW- Love your plans with the place! 

I will send you a test e-mail.


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 18, 2013)

Fluffygal said "I love your lodge and the space it gives. You can even house in-laws in it."

I was just wondering which of us you directed that statement to. LOL


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> That is awesome! I could live there    enough bedrooms...easy clean up, big porch!
> 
> Love the pics of the dogs/pups!  pyr's
> 
> ...


Can you pm me your breeding list? I'm curious to see.


----------

